# Not riding switch, riding opposite stance.



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know man, still switch to me. I mean in skateboarding you switch your stance and do tricks in the opposite foot, like a switch kickflip. It's no different then this, but in order to ride switch on an alpine board you really would have to flip the bindings. I'm sure its tough though but it's still switch.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Casual said:


> I don't know man, still switch to me. I mean in skateboarding you switch your stance and do tricks in the opposite foot, like a switch kickflip. It's no different then this, but in order to ride switch on an alpine board you really would have to flip the bindings. I'm sure its tough though but it's still switch.


Ya, I guess:dunno:. But are there that many guys out there doin' switch kickflips?

I rode a Rad-Air 169 last week with the bindings regular(I'm Goofey) & it wasn't really like riding switch. 

Plus it was 2 feet deep, which probably made it a bit harder, but it's definitely not the same.


TT


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, riding switch is hard but I'm sure you'll get the hang of it eventually. 

Also...


timmytard said:


> are there that many guys out there doin' switch kickflips?


Yes.

And I hate to nit-pick, but I really hate when people film holding their phones upright like that, it's so annoying to watch!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mrjimyjohn said:


> Haha, riding switch is hard but I'm sure you'll get the hang of it eventually.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


This is my 25th year snowboarding.

I can bomb my whole mtn switch. So I can say without a doubt, I can ride switch fine. Sure there's always room for improvement.

It's completely different riding a powder board, with a big long drawn out nose. In the opposite stance.

Trust me on this one, or post up your vid?


It's kinda like trying to skateboard switch, but not the actual riding switch, the pushing with the other leg. That's the fucked up part.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You are so retarded!!


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

timmytard said:


> This is my 25th year snowboarding.
> 
> I can bomb my whole mtn switch. So I can say without a doubt, I can ride switch fine. Sure there's always room for improvement.
> 
> ...


Hah, my bad man, I didn't even notice your join date; I assumed you were a new rider.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

mrjimyjohn said:


> And I hate to nit-pick, but I really hate when people film holding their phones upright like that, it's so annoying to watch!


I let him know it. By this time, EVERYONE should know not to make the dread vertical video.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mrjimyjohn said:


> Hah, my bad man, I didn't even notice your join date; I assumed you were a new rider.


No problem, I would have to assume the same thing if I seen such a handsome young lookin' dude.:bowdown:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> You are so retarded!!


My English is fine, what didn't you understand?

Oh, of course, you could do it awesome as well & probably couldn't tell the difference right?


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> My English is fine, what didn't you understand?
> 
> Oh, of course, you could do it awesome as well & probably couldn't tell the difference right?
> 
> ...


I understand it fine, you remind me so much of my best friend and my brother for that matter just....fucken wierdos heh.

Good job on your nonswitch switch lolz.


----------

